# Best Single coil RTA



## E.T. (3/6/16)

Ok so I just started building my own coils a couple of weeks ago.

I am looking for recommendations on which Single coil RTA has the best build deck, and one that is not going to break the bank.

I already have a Subtank Mini V3 and a UD Simba, the Subtank is fine but a bit on the small side, the Simba has a dual coil deck, but the one "can be closed off" for single coil, the problem is you can only build coils with a small ID on it.

Thanks

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok so I just started building my own coils a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I am looking for recommendations on which Single coil RTA has the best build deck, and one that is not going to break the bank.
> 
> ...


I got myself a obs ace, the rba is a single coil deck. Loving mine, easily fits 3mm Clapton's.
Sure u could fit in 3.5mm as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (3/6/16)

Serpent Mini! Great flavour and huge build deck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

E.T. said:


> Ok so I just started building my own coils a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I am looking for recommendations on which Single coil RTA has the best build deck, and one that is not going to break the bank.
> 
> ...


Not quite and RTA more an RDA with a tank, I'd recommend the Avo 24 or the HAze Dripper tank if you want something smaller.
Best part is they have big single coil decks but you can also do dual vertical coils should you ever wish to do so.


----------



## E.T. (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Not quite and RTA more an RDTA with a tank, I'd recommend the Avo 24 or the HAze Dripper tank if you want something smaller.
> Best part is they have big single coil decks but you can also do dual vertical coils should you ever wish to do so.



Thank for the feedback @Greyz @Franky @Sickboy77 , will go and do some research on those tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (3/6/16)

The Wismec Theorem is very good for large ID single coils (it comes with a 5.5 mm ID Notch coil installed, if that gives you an idea). Alternatively, the SMOK TFV4 (older tank, but it pops up every now and then) with the Clapton RBA deck is very similar to the subtank, just a bit bigger with loads more airflow. Hope you find something, and keep us posted!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

For me the Serpent Mini is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Franky (3/6/16)

Indeed! No leaking, easy deck and flavour for days!


----------



## RichJB (3/6/16)

One that I haven't seen locally yet, but worth keeping a lookout for, is the Merlin RTA by Augvape. It has a huge deck space for single coil builders because, instead of putting the Velocity posts in the middle and then giving you a single coil ceramic block to block off one half of the deck, they moved the Velocity posts to the side. So you have almost the entire deck for your single coil, not just half the deck. It can take dual coils but they would have to be mounted on top of each other, which won't appeal to many. This is clearly intended to be a single coil tank.

Not many reviewers have received it yet but two of the reviewers I respect most, Vapin Heathen and Daniel DJLsb, have been extremely positive about it, with Daniel going so far as to call it his favourite single coil RTA atm. Both raved about the machining and build quality. It is more of a flavour tank than a cloud chaser, which you would expect of a single coil RTA. To that end, another plus is that they include an insert to further restrict the airflow slot under the coil, like the Smok TFV4 Mini.

I don't know what local pricing will be like but Eciggity has it for $30 which is the same as the original Griffin and the OBS Crius.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (3/6/16)

i was looking for the best Single Coil tank about2 weeks ago.
searching the net i found this
2015 blog by MrLongDrag.com
he talks about the Subtank mini being a top contender
its a awesome tank i really like it. started my coil building and wicking using this tank. only thing i dont like is the small air holes.
but i really like it.

then i also have a SMOK tfv4 Mini sitting at home unused since i bought it.
will test this guy soon.
using a Aspire Triton2 at the moment with a 0.5 clapton build (awesome tank and cloud maker)
but hate that the juice never really finished the tank drops lower then the juice port to the cotton n coil head.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## J.P (3/6/16)

UD Bellus for me, best flavor as of yet


----------



## Spydro (3/6/16)

For me the clear winner is the Avocado RTA's with Veloicty style decks for easy big single or dual coil builds (with the included chamber size reducers for single coil use). I started with two 22mm Avo's and now also have three 24mm Avo's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J.P (3/6/16)

What about Serpent mini?

*SERPENT MINI BY WOTOFO! *


----------

